# E-MU 1212m problems



## hoserlover (Jan 1, 2009)

Listen Folks, I got a dandy of a problem. No not Herpes:tongue:But Sound card 1212m/Patchmix DSP/Vista 64 bit OS/Sonar 7!!!

First of all let me say thanks in advance to anybody or thing who replies, cause I'm desperate.
I've been using the 1212m with windows XP for more than 3 years now with Sonar 7 ADAT, and Patchmix DSP, with out a glitch. Now my computer went belly up a week ago so I got a new computer. Its an HP with core 2 Quad CPU, 4 gig of RAM, and running on VISTA 64 bit. I put the 1212m sound card in and it seems to be reading the 1212 as installed. I downloaded v2.1driver creative labs inc. Hear are my problems. 1) Using ADAT Sonar 7 edition I'm having big trouble configuring Patchmix DSP. 2) Whenever I open up Patchmix it gives me a Patchmix DSP error!! "You don't appear to have sufficient emu hardware to load the session in your system.....yadda-yadda! 3) Whenever I try to add a strip to my patchmix an error comes up from microsoft "Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime library....Runtime Error.....This application has has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way...yadda-yadda!! :4-dontkno

Please Help....I'm desp[erate to make music !!!


----------



## Twiddleboy1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey hoserlover, did you ever get a reply? When I upgraded my RAM I kept getting the same Patchmix DSP error. After uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers it works for a while, then does the same thing.


----------



## hoserlover (Jan 1, 2009)

The problem was that My emu 1212 mother board was fried.
Got an 1818m and configured it with my everything and now everything is honky-Dory!!
Explain your problem to me. Give all the deets and specs as possible and maybe we can figure it out.

hoserlover


----------



## noangelnoangel (Sep 15, 2010)

i have the same problem.

something went wrong with my computer a week ago, windows wouldn't go up. i cleaned a lot of dust inside and plugged things in and out and it worked again. but the card didn't.
then i changed the card's slot and reinstalled the drivers and patch mix.
i even did a "virgin" install.

how can i know if there is a problem with my 1820m mother board?

i get the same message over and over again"You don't appear to have sufficient EMU hardware"....


----------



## hoserlover (Jan 1, 2009)

Just because that "insufficiant hardware" line comes up does not neccessarily mean your mother or daughter board are not working. That statement still comes up when I log on my computer and I just by-pass it and everything works fine and dandy.
Make sure that the lights are solid red in your patchmix virtual board. This is more of a key here.

Lemme know how that goes.
Hoserlover


----------



## noangelnoangel (Sep 15, 2010)

hoserlover said:


> Just because that "insufficiant hardware" line comes up does not neccessarily mean your mother or daughter board are not working. That statement still comes up when I log on my computer and I just by-pass it and everything works fine and dandy.
> Make sure that the lights are solid red in your patchmix virtual board. This is more of a key here.
> 
> Lemme know how that goes.
> Hoserlover


i used to by-pass it too all these years, but now i cant do it because when i plug my guitar into one of the preamp's i do get a signal from the sound card, but no signal from patch mix or cubase. its like my computer doesn't recognize the signal. however, drivers are installed well and the computer does recognize them.

so i cant work and I'm pretty much stuck.


----------

